# All Night Biab Mash?



## Bada Bing Brewery (16/4/11)

Just chucked a BIAB in and started the mash and now have to go out (not my fault) .... Any ideas ???? Just leave it mashing or start a quick boil then leave it and finsh boil tomorrow? It is a Hoegaarden clone .....
any suggestions welcome
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/11)

Overnight mash is fine as long as it's insulated as well as possible. The late Dave Line, in his books like "The Big Book of Brewing" advised in most recipes "Mash for one hour, or overnight" :icon_cheers: 
I deliberately did an overnighter last year and it turned out perfect.


----------



## felten (16/4/11)

if you've finished the mash schedule, then you can heat it up to 80 so you denature the enzymes and pasteurize it, so it won't turn out too thin or start going sour.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (16/4/11)

BribieG - You da man ... Thank you very much - now where is that bloody sleeping bag ....
Thanks again
cheers
BBB


----------



## donburke (16/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Overnight mash is fine as long as it's insulated as well as possible. The late Dave Line, in his books like "The Big Book of Brewing" advised in most recipes "Mash for one hour, or overnight" :icon_cheers:
> I deliberately did an overnighter last year and it turned out perfect.




i would have thought you'd end up with a really dry beer, was this your result bribie ?


----------



## felten (16/4/11)

Bribie has more experience than me at this kinda stuff, so I default to him


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/11)

I was expecting it really thin and dry, but it didn't turn out like that. I get the feeling that once it drops below say 62 degrees the enzymes just pick up their bats and balls and go home :lol:


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (16/4/11)

BribieG - Should I bring it up to 66C tomorrow morning and rest for awhile then mashout normal to 78C? 
Cheers
BBB

edit - maybe of interest - I used raw wheat and mashed that at 50C for 20 minutes then to 66C for the rest of the grain bill. 
Anyway many thanks for the timely responses.


----------



## donburke (16/4/11)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> BribieG - Should I bring it up to 66C tomorrow morning and rest for awhile then mashout normal to 78C?
> Cheers
> BBB
> 
> ...




BBB, be sure to post your results with this beer, you might have discovered a good method here


----------



## Bribie G (16/4/11)

BBB you are going to heat stuff up anyway so why not heat up the mash again to mashout and proceed from there, can't see any harm in that. As it's BIAB I'd hoist the bag off the element or base plate depending on what boiler you are using, let the cold wort drain in, bring it up to a sub-boiling temperature, turn off, lower bag, stir like buggery and see if that's got you to mashout temp. If not, repeat. Shouldn't take much longer than draining cold and heating, and because the wort is a bit more runny at higher temps you may get a better drain of the bag.


----------



## Punkal (16/4/11)

+1 to what BribieG said, take the bag out, heat, teabag/stir it a few times, heat, mashout... You need to heat it up anyway and i cant see a rest at 66 before going to mash out hurting efficiency...


----------



## Yob (16/4/11)

BribieG said:


> Overnight mash is fine as long as it's insulated as well as possible. The late Dave Line, in his books like "The Big Book of Brewing"



:icon_offtopic: 
Im reading this one for the second time currently and think the "Brewers Bedtime Story" is brilliant!!


----------



## dkaos (3/5/11)

I had a very long mash (36 hours) as I thought my kettle was leaking and I had no way of fixing it. Turns out it was fine however the mash has turned out very sour. It was an IPA with 6.4kg ale BB ale a couple of handfuls of rices and 120g of crystal. I've thrown about 240g of hops in there, will this turn out ok?

It tastes quite bitter and is chock full of hop flavour but is also sour atm. I'm just wondering if this will deteriorate over time, or if it is not worth keeping it at all.

Cheers,

Clint


----------



## Bribie G (3/5/11)

I'd say with your very _very_ long mash, the grain has started to go icky like the spent grain you forgot to tip out when you went for the weekend up the coast and when you got home and opened the garage door :icon_vomit: 

Overnight isn't too bad, but I'd say you may well have lost this one. :unsure:


----------



## gone_fishing (3/5/11)

Ooooh. Larks vomit


----------



## dkaos (3/5/11)

Hey BribieG, 

Thanks for weighing in on this. I've pitched some saf-ale in there, i'm going to see how it turns out. After the boil it smelt much better but tastes ******* sour. Hopefully it will get better with age? Although it reminds me of the time I put too much phosphoric acid in my water sprayer and made my fat yak clone a sour.

After using over 6kg of malt plus spending the time doing the boil, I figured that having a go at fermenting it would be worth it just in case it turns out.


----------



## Bribie G (3/5/11)

Mate as long as it's not going to harm your health, just think of it as Farmhouse Beer etc and maybe cut it in the glass with a bit of Bickfords lime cordial  Can't be worse than some of the strange Geuze and Lambics and other "specialty" ales I get to taste now and again.


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (3/5/11)

Donburke and others following this thread. I hit it with heat the next morning (couldn't be bothered teabagging, was crook) and went to 66C left for 15 mins then mashed out at 78C and ripped the pillowcase  out as per normal. It has been fermented and CC into a secondary with gelatine and it tastes very very nice, but is too clear!!!!. Will carb up when room becomes available in the kegerator. I think Tony's hoegaarden clone is pretty bloody close to the mark.
Will post again when I'm drinking it..
Thanks for the help
Cheers
BBB


----------



## petesbrew (4/5/11)

Clints Gadgets said:


> I had a very long mash (36 hours) as I thought my kettle was leaking and I had no way of fixing it. Turns out it was fine however the mash has turned out very sour. It was an IPA with 6.4kg ale BB ale a couple of handfuls of rices and 120g of crystal. I've thrown about 240g of hops in there, will this turn out ok?
> 
> It tastes quite bitter and is chock full of hop flavour but is also sour atm. I'm just wondering if this will deteriorate over time, or if it is not worth keeping it at all.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure that's how Charlie Papazian's Brewing Book describes how to do a lambic. Mashing for over a day. Wild bacteria gets in the mash or something, but you keep going with it.
You could try calling it a lambic IPA?


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

Malted barley contains/houses various microorganisms including lactobaccillus strains. Lactobaccillus will lead to a souring of the wort/beer.

I've mashed overnight once (similar situation) and had the beer turn out fine but essentially leaving any organic material containing sugar, starch etc in a saturated environment is going to encourage microbial growth. Some of these may affect flavour before you boil it.

It's a chance you take by doing it - may work, may not. I'd do it again out of necessity but I wouldn't make it a regular practice.

Won't kill you but may stuff your beer unless the souring process is deliberate (lambic, berliner weiss etc).


----------



## ekul (4/5/11)

Manticle- when you mashed overnight what kind of temp drop did you experience? Was it cold in the morning? And how did that beer turn out as opposed to when you've done it 'normally'?

I could actually see 'overnight mashing' being pretty handy. Mash in at 7pm or so, wrap it up and let it sit overnight. Get up in the morning and start the boil. Could be a good way to give yourself a headstart on a double brewday. 

I'd be worried that the amylase enzymes would get hold of the malty sugars and make them more fermentable, resulting in a dry beer. Or is that once the starch has been converted to a particular type of sugar it can't convert into something else?


----------



## manticle (4/5/11)

Actually I should clarify - I mashed, drained runnings then had to go out before the boil which was done the next day.

Only brewed that beer once so far so can't compare but it was a hefe that tasted like a hefe. 

Point about the lacto etc is valid though.


----------



## thylacine (4/5/11)

re overnight mashing:

http://www.brewboard.com/index.php?showtopic=30815


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (7/5/11)

The final report of my overnight BIAB mash. Beer is fantastic, not dry or thin - just a ripper. Difficult to say whether the overnight mash helped (bloody raw wheat) - it certainly did not hinder it so fear not - mashing overnight is a option. Thanks for the help.
It is a Bullshead Witbier Hoegaarden clone and thanks to Tony for the recipe. If you are looking for a hoegaarden clone this is as close as I have seen/tasted.
Cheers
BBB


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (7/5/11)

http://www.foodsafety.asn.au/factsheets/te...ngerzon2248.cfm

From the above: the danger zone is 5 to 60 degrees

Extended mashing should be ok if the mash temp doesn't drop below 60. There'll stille be bugs in there, they just won't be very active at the higher temps

Unless you want some lacto formation, say for a Berliner Weiss, then you could deliberately let it cool below 60 overnight


----------



## Guysmiley54 (9/8/12)

Tried this today, mashed in at 10:00am, went out and got back home at 3:00pm. I'm brewing a northern brown with a 100gm pale chocolate malt addition and I think (although it is very early to tell!) that the long mash time has really over accentuated the darker malts. The samples I have tasted have a crazy roast character considering the small addition.

Anyone else experienced long mash times with darker beers?


----------



## Amber Fluid (10/8/12)

L_Bomb said:


> http://www.foodsafety.asn.au/factsheets/te...ngerzon2248.cfm
> 
> From the above: the danger zone is 5 to 60 degrees
> 
> ...



When I did my apprenticeship I was taught that between 4 & 60C is the danger zone. Anyhow, it's only 1C difference and I have moved on now. Nevertheless, I would assume that because you boil the wort for the hop addition then whatever bugs accumulate under 60C are killed off anyway.


----------



## glenwal (10/8/12)

Amber Fluid said:


> I would assume that because you boil the wort for the hop addition then whatever bugs accumulate under 60C are killed off anyway.



The bugs might be killed off, but they may have already done their thing and produced off flavours and ruined your beer/wort


----------



## Nick JD (10/8/12)

It might not be relevant, but I often leave my grain bag hanging overnight (cleanup the next day) and it's not soured at all - neither is the bowl underneath it that's been catching drips. Both are room temp and have been that way for a while.

However, by the next day (yup, I've forgotten about it before) it's fully sour. 

I'd have no issues leaving it overnight as long as there were no mashing issues.


----------

